# MAC .. Dior CHANEL haul



## M!$$_BLinG (Dec 16, 2008)

hi ladies
this is the second part f my haul
hope you like my taste in makeup





from Chanel i got this beautiful nail polish shade






from Dior i got the black N/P with silver sparkles 






and now it's all MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2 fluid linerd
silverstroke and waveline






Sweetie lip stick  my second one actually 






More Dazzleglass 






the names






cult of cherry lipglass






glitter eye liners am not sure from which collection i think they're from the Metal X collection

gold one is blitzed 
white is wonderwhite
brown is enbronze






the classic eye palette






smokey eye palette






cool eye palette






red lips






rose lips






face brush set






eye brush set






basic brush set







and finally just to show u my black french tips with my almost worn out Henna


----------



## nunu (Dec 16, 2008)

Love your haul! Hope you're feeling way much better now!
Ps. Love the henna!


----------



## kariii (Dec 16, 2008)

I love the henna, one of my girlfriend's weddings is coming up and we are doing it. I can't wait!


----------



## Lizzie (Dec 16, 2008)

Great haul!
&I really like the photos you took.


----------



## lushious_lips (Dec 16, 2008)

Very nice haul.


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Dec 16, 2008)

*nunu
yeslamo yeah am ok el7amdlillah
glad that u like my henna 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




kariii
oh that's s awesome i hope u guys have fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lizzie
thnx dear ^_^

lushious_lips
merci 




*


----------



## mizuki~ (Dec 16, 2008)

Awesome haul! That black Dior n/p looks yum....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And BTW..you take some damn good pictures lol


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 16, 2008)

Fabulous Haul...Love the nails and henna tattoos!!! So pretty 

Ditto on the pics...what Camera do you use?


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Dec 16, 2008)

*Love the nail polishes.*


----------



## browneyedbaby (Dec 16, 2008)

Great haul, enjoy!


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 16, 2008)

You take absolutely wonderful photos.  Everything looks so yummy.


----------



## nunu (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M!$$_BLinG* 

 
_*nunu*
*yeslamo yeah am ok el7amdlillah*
*glad that u like my henna 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*_

 
El7amdililah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



By the way you didn't post the picture of the cool palette, you've posted smokey twice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You make me want baby sparks! i only got love alert. I have sugar rimmed and others from the previous launch. 
Ditto on the camera, i want to know how you do you take these awesome pictures, mashkoora.


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Dec 17, 2008)

*mizuki~
i know what you mean the second i saw it i knew it was a must
aww  thnx alot it's a Canon EOS 450D

**TISH1127*
*thanks alot so glad that you like the pictures*
* it's a Canon EOS 450D*

*CandiGirl21*
*thank you am happy that you do kinda lets me know that i have some taste *

*browneyedbaby*
*i sure am going too thnx 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*MzzRach*
*so sweet of you thnx 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*nunu*
*el 7emdlillah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yeah i am trying everything bit by bit and loving it!
this is the first time for me to get the dazzleglass believe it or not they just launched it like weeks ago !!

after the Red She Said collection

i like them so sparkly and blingy i love bling in everything lol

wow ! i didn't  notice thnx for letting me know 
i did replace the shot now

oh the camera which i gt after my sis kept telling that i should get a new one
this is the new Canon EOS 450D damn amazing camera

i love photography maybe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i want to be a professional photographer some day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*


----------



## -Merel. (Dec 17, 2008)

Great Haul!!!


----------



## Ms. Z (Dec 17, 2008)

Nice haul, great photos; Enjoy!


----------



## MissResha (Dec 17, 2008)

very  nice!


----------



## leenybeeny (Dec 17, 2008)

great haul!!!


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Dec 17, 2008)

great haul
pretty henna :]


----------



## n_c (Dec 17, 2008)

Awesome haul...enjoy the goodies


----------



## TamiChoi (Dec 17, 2008)

love your haul pics! enjoy!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Dec 17, 2008)

awsome haul.. i love the dazzleglasses


----------



## cocolicouss (Dec 17, 2008)

love all your goodies


----------



## NatalieMT (Dec 18, 2008)

Great haul! The Chanel Cassis nail polish is especially gorgeous! Love the little henna flowers too.


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Dec 18, 2008)

*-Merel.
thnxx 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ms. Z
thank you i sue will 
^_^

MissResha
thanx 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




leenybeeny
Merci sweets 





IDontKnowMomo
thank you dear 
^_^

n_c
merci sweets 
^_^

TamiChoi
thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




SiCiLyGiRl
glad that you like them too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




cocolicouss
glad thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




NatalieMT
yeah i fell in love with it the moment i saw it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*


----------



## Miss.FlirtyDiva (Dec 20, 2008)

The smokey eye palette is calling my name!


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Dec 20, 2008)

*Miss.FlirtyDiva*
*LOL i bet it is*


----------

